# LT vs GT for snow removal



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Wow, all I can say is WOW.

Last season I used my 21 hp LTX1000 (now called the LT 2000) for snow blowing (see avatar).
It had a 44" Bercomac 2 stage blower on the front. And is a 6 speed.
Last year I found that I could not get enough weight on the back, in spite of the loaded tires, small weight bracket I made, and tire chains. I would slip going up the small incline on my driveway, to the point where I had to sit on the back of the seat to keep traction.

This year, I moved the blower over to my DGT6000. Again, loaded tires and chains, with the hydro tranny. I also have the box scraper on the back for a little extra weight.
The thing climbed over humps and bumps and no problems at all getting up the hill.

Long story short, can you blow snow with an LT ... yes.
Can you do it a heck of a lot better with a GT ... darn right!!!


SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Most garden tractors are bigger, heavier, stronger than their lawn mowing little brothers. My garden tractor when rigged up for winter is weighted up well over 1,000 pounds before I add my 315 to the seat. It will plow some serious snow, just not as fast as a 4x4 truck. I can only wish to someday own one like Keweenaw4310's magnificent snow eating monster. If you haven't seen what he is using, check it out. It is a jaw dropping, salivation causing, mean mutha of a snow eating machine.


----------

